# KewbzUK - The UK's Largest Speed Cube Shop



## Luke Terzich (May 7, 2019)

Hey Guys. Luke here from KewbzUK 

We have just celebrated our *4th birthday* and I thought, why not introduce ourselves to those that had not yet heard of us.

Who are KewbzUK? We are a UK based speed cube shop, founded in 2015 and have grown exponentially ever since. We have currently rated the 6th best toy store in the UK on trust pilot and have 99% 5-star ratings!

We've also got such a great community over on Facebook at "UK Speedcubing". Come and join in!

Many thanks to all of our loyal customers, past and present!
Luke | Founder



http://www.kewbz.co.uk


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 10, 2019)

Guys!!! Our IMPERIUM Magnetic clocks will be released soon. 
We are currently designing our own graphics for them and then some more testing will be needed before release!

We are SUPER excited about these! So many people have been after custom clocks this year. 

Regards
Luke #KeepKewbing


----------



## Lburch02 (May 10, 2019)

Kewbz is by far the best cubes Store in the UK - the customer service is brilliant; both Luke and Hollie are extremely friendly, and the cubes ship lightning fast! I’d definitely recommend KewbzUK for any type of puzzle you’re looking for!!


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 10, 2019)

Lburch02 said:


> Kewbz is by far the best cubes Store in the UK - the customer service is brilliant; both Luke and Hollie are extremely friendly, and the cubes ship lightning fast! I’d definitely recommend KewbzUK for any type of puzzle you’re looking for!!


Thank you buddy! Big things coming this year


----------



## Zenvy Cuber (May 10, 2019)

KewbzUK is by far the best UK cube store and gets their puzzles before everyone else in stock and ready to sell, they are really quick at responding to any question and help no matter, they have the best customer service and a great owner! I love this store and I totally recommend it, they are also super active on the UK Speedcubing Facebook group and they are even designing an app With Luke Burch to help everyone!


----------



## Lburch02 (May 10, 2019)

Luke Terzich said:


> Thank you buddy! Big things coming this year



Can't wait !!


----------



## JJonesUK (May 10, 2019)

I have no doubt that Kewbz is the greatest cube retailer in the United Kingdom and even Europe. The store sells everything from lube to second-hand puzzles. In fact, I even ordered replacement stickers for my GAN 356 X I purchased from there a few months ago. The staff are friendly and the customer service is excellent. Couldn’t recommend any more than I already do.


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 18, 2019)

Cubers. We now have the all new MeiLong 11x11 ready for Pre-Order. This will be in stock hopeful very early next week (22nd May 2019 (ish))

https://www.kewbz.co.uk/collections/pre-orders/products/mfjs-meilong-11x11


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 26, 2019)

Hey Cubers,

Have you heard about the KewbzUK Sponsorship Programme?

Apply to become a sponsored cuber (Just like TheCubicle and SpeedCubeShop). Applications close in just a few days time, but that doesn't mean it's to late to apply.

Simply visit the following link for all information on becoming a sponsored cuber. We have 3 different sponsorship tiers available:

- Team Imperium
- Kewbzers
- KewbzTV

Each of the 3 tiers above come with different perks/benefits.

Read Here: https://bit.ly/2W4pNgo
https://www.kewbz.co.uk


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 28, 2019)

The new MeiLong 4x4 by MFJS (MoYu) is now on Pre-Order and will be in to us sometime next week! 
Who's excited? 

https://www.kewbz.co.uk/collections/pre-orders/products/mfjs-meilong-4x4-pre-order


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 5, 2019)

Cubers. We have just finished our first round of sponsorships. 
We are working with our team to narrow down our applicants list to just 6 (for our Top-Tier Imperium programme).

We will keep you all updated as we progress 

Exciting times coming up for the UK cubing community.

Regards
Luke


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 6, 2019)

Do you have a rough idea on the clocks being available? Picking up actually good hardware might be enough to make me practise and try developing noflip more.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 6, 2019)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Do you have a rough idea on the clocks being available? Picking up actually good hardware might be enough to make me practise and try developing noflip more.


Hey Mr GiraffeMonkey 
We are just awaiting on the rest of the magnets and finishing off the custom clock inserts (our previous ones had some slight issues). 

Trust me, these will be worth the wait! Im hoping we can get them online within the next couple of weeks but I will always keep everybody updated via here, Facebook and our newsletter.

Ill try to get a Pre-Order live this week on the website. 

Id love to noflip but sadly i have no time to practise


----------



## Luke Terzich (Feb 24, 2020)

Hey 'Kewbers'

Just a few updates we would like to make you all aware of:


New Magnetic custom clock is being released very shortly (hopefully by the end of March)
We are now exclusive stockists of TheCubicle lubricants in the UK
We've just had our biggest ever re-stock with well over 6000+ cubes delivered
We now stock the all new Lubest XMT-10 Pro along with Adheron Light/Medium/Heavy
We've expanded our social media team so theres always some great discount codes available by following some great YouTube cubers
I would also like to thank you all for helping us built this amazing company to what it is today. We had thousands of loyal customers all over the world and even ship to some of the furthest places on the globe such as Australia, China (abit odd as it all comes from that region in the first place ) and even the USA! 

We're also rated 5*Stars on TrustPilot with over 250 5*star reviews (at the time of writing).
It's been an amazing few years with you all and we hope for many more to come. 

We've partnered with some amazing companies and met some amazing people along the way. 

Stay tuned for more...
Luke


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> Hey 'Kewbers'
> 
> Just a few updates we would like to make you all aware of:
> 
> ...



Is the Imperium M the custom clock? Also how much is shipping to US?


----------



## Luke Terzich (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Is the Imperium M the custom clock? Also how much is shipping to US?


Actually No, We have an even better clock coming soon. The newer clock prototype will be with us within the week as it is being made outside of the UK  Shipping to US Tracked and Signed (depening on weight and amount spent) will be from £7 with our new pricing structure.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> Actually No, We have an even better clock coming soon. The newer clock prototype will be with us within the week as it is being made outside of the UK  Shipping to US Tracked and Signed (depening on weight and amount spent) will be from £7 with our new pricing structure.



Ok, thanks. How much more will the new clock cost?


----------



## Luke Terzich (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Ok, thanks. How much more will the new clock cost?


We arn't 100% sure at the moment but hopefully not as much as the Temporus 
Infact, no where near the cost of the Temporus*


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 24, 2020)

looks amazing. how much shipping to aus?


----------



## Luke Terzich (Feb 27, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> looks amazing. how much shipping to aus?


Hey, It's more cost effective if you spend more.

For orders over £100 shipping (Tracked) is just £10  Or spend over £150 for £4 Tracked Shipping.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 11, 2020)

Any update on the clock?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 12, 2020)

How long will the sale on the new Adheron lubes last (60 percent off)?


----------



## Luke Terzich (Mar 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> How long will the sale on the new Adheron lubes last (60 percent off)?


Atleast until the end of the Month


----------



## Luke Terzich (Mar 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Any update on the clock?


So, the clock has been given out for testing. We're working on a new hardware mod for it and should be released soon. 
Its pointless releasing it as it is and then working on the mod for a V2 as people would just have to buy it twice (from a business move its good, but we want to play fair and not release two versions)


----------



## ketchupcuber (Mar 22, 2020)

will the cubicles max fleet and max command come into stock any time soon because i would like to buy it but shipping prices from the us are insane


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 22, 2020)

Search: 2 results found for "NOT tag:__gift AND Fleet*"


KewbzUK are the most trusted, UK-Based speed cube Shop specialising in Cube Lube, Twisty Puzzles, Rubik's Cubes and Custom Cube Stickers. Now stocking the brand new Valk 3 Elite and GAN 356 XS. Shop Now.




www.kewbz.co.uk




They are


----------



## Luke Terzich (Mar 22, 2020)

ketchupcuber said:


> will the cubicles max fleet and max command come into stock any time soon because i would like to buy it but shipping prices from the us are insane


They are on the website under “new”  
Here is a link too: 









Search: 2 results found for "NOT tag:__gift AND Max lube*"


KewbzUK are the most trusted, UK-Based speed cube Shop specialising in Cube Lube, Twisty Puzzles, Rubik's Cubes and Custom Cube Stickers. Now stocking the brand new Valk 3 Elite and GAN 356 XS. Shop Now.




www.kewbz.co.uk







They are both really good (as they should be)


----------



## ketchupcuber (Mar 23, 2020)

yeessss thank you


----------



## Mark G (Apr 9, 2020)

Just ordered a 4x4 and a 5x5 cube from you. It’s a good site with a massive range. Will likely use again.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

HI Luke, is there Kewbzz in USA? Thanks


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> HI Luke, is there Kewbzz in USA? Thanks


No there’s not. The USA stores are the cubicle, and speedcubeshop, but you can still order from stores out of country and they normally will still ship to you.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> HI Luke, is there Kewbzz in USA? Thanks



No, KewbzUK is in the UK. Cubezz(different store completely) is in Asia. The main US cube stores are TheCubicle and SpeedCubeShop


----------



## Luke Terzich (Apr 10, 2020)

^^ Maybe one day haha


----------



## Luke Terzich (Apr 10, 2020)

Also guys, we've just had a huge restock! YJ MGC 6x6 Stickerless is back in stock as well as the YJ MGC 3 Elite 

Hers a link to the recently back in stock:








Back In Stock







www.kewbz.co.uk


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 10, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> Also guys, we've just had a huge restock! YJ MGC 6x6 Stickerless is back in stock as well as the YJ MGC 3 Elite
> 
> Hers a link to the recently back in stock:
> 
> ...


Hey Luke, could you check out my PM please? Thanks


----------



## Luke Terzich (Apr 10, 2020)

Cubers! We also have the new DaYan TengYun 3x3 V2 M on pre-order. It's left DaYan and should be with us within the week (hopefully there wont be any delays) 



Make sure to order 1-2 Day Tracked shipping to get it ultra soon 

We've heard great things about this cube and if it really is an upgrade on the original TengYun then we can expect something amazing (especially for the price).

*Pre-Order Now*

We are also the only cube store in the UK to offer the NEW *QiYi Duomo Pyraminx* on pre-order too


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 12, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> Cubers! We also have the new DaYan TengYun 3x3 V2 M on pre-order. It's left DaYan and should be with us within the week (hopefully there wont be any delays)
> 
> View attachment 11726
> 
> ...


Have you received the Tengyuns yet? And also, since Royal Mail are on holiday, does it mean shipping starts from Tuesday? 
Thanks


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 13, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> Cubers! We also have the new DaYan TengYun 3x3 V2 M on pre-order. It's left DaYan and should be with us within the week (hopefully there wont be any delays)
> 
> View attachment 11726
> 
> ...



Awesome. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## vanchuyenachau1 (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't know how to play someone rubik guide me


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 17, 2020)

vanchuyenachau1 said:


> I don't know how to play someone rubik guide me


Look up "The Silent Cow" on YouTube.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Apr 24, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> Look up "The Silent Cow" on YouTube.


YES! The Silent Cow is a brilliant resource to learn to cube 

https://www.silentcow.uk/


----------



## Luke Terzich (Apr 24, 2020)

We received our first batch of DaYan TengYun 3x3 V2 Ms in stock on Monday and they were shipped out! 
Just waiting on our second batch to continue to fulfil all of the pre-orders.
Sadly we didn't receive all of them and only a few went out 

Shouldn't be to long to wait guys!

We have the QiYi MS budget line coming in to us soon too! 
Pre-Orders will be on the website very soon!

https://www.kewbz.co.uk


----------



## Mark G (Apr 25, 2020)

Hey Kewbz. I found the improvements area to be really helpful. But there are lots of coming soon sections.

Don’t give up, it’s a valuable resource.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Apr 25, 2020)

Mark G said:


> Hey Kewbz. I found the improvements area to be really helpful. But there are lots of coming soon sections.
> 
> Don’t give up, it’s a valuable resource.


Thank you so much, glad you like it! its a new thing we defiantly wont give up on it 
#happykewbing


----------



## Mark G (Apr 25, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> Thank you so much, glad you like it! its a new thing we defiantly wont give up on it
> #happykewbing



Glad to hear it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 25, 2020)

@Luke Terzich I remember you telling me when I’d ordered the Tengyun in Black that you expected them to arrive at the end of April. Any updates on that? If I changed my order to Black yet again, how long do you think it would be until it arrived?


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 25, 2020)

Hehe, PetrusQuber, you should just stick to 1 color


----------



## Luke Terzich (Apr 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> @Luke Terzich I remember you telling me when I’d ordered the Tengyun in Black that you expected them to arrive at the end of April. Any updates on that? If I changed my order to Black yet again, how long do you think it would be until it arrived?


Hey Petrus!
There was a huge delay at customs due to COVID-19. Should be here in the next few days. Im really sorry to anybody that has not recieved their pre-order yet.

We've got the new QiYi MS on pre-order too now https://www.kewbz.co.uk/collections/pre-orders

They should be in soon as we aren't seeing aren't seeing any delays with this shipment yet


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 27, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> Hey Petrus!
> There was a huge delay at customs due to COVID-19. Should be here in the next few days. Im really sorry to anybody that has not recieved their pre-order yet.
> 
> We've got the new QiYi MS on pre-order too now https://www.kewbz.co.uk/collections/pre-orders
> ...


So are the Black Tengyuns arriving soon with the Stickerless?


----------



## Luke Terzich (Apr 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> So are the Black Tengyuns arriving soon with the Stickerless?


yes mate  Would you like the black one (they will both arrive at the same time now) in this next shipment. It was only the last shipment were we only received a few TengYuns for the 1st set of pre-orders we had and they were all stickerless. Typical haha!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes thanks! Be nice to have Black for a change


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 1, 2020)

THEY HAVE LANDED!!!! 

We are the first speed cube store in the UK to offer the brand new DAYAN TENGYUN V2 M!!!

Not only this we also have available the full line of brand new QiYi MS budget puzzles (from 2x2 to 5x5 and the Pyraminx).

ON TOP OF THIS we also have the all new YJ YuHu V2 M Megaminx.

They're all in stock and ready to ship!
#happykewbing


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 2, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> THEY HAVE LANDED!!!!
> 
> We are the first speed cube store in the UK to offer the brand new DAYAN TENGYUN V2 M!!!
> 
> ...



Awesome stuff. And if I'm not mistaken it's almost the big number 5 right (wink wink).

Huge congrats on the success of the store.


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 9, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Awesome stuff. And if I'm not mistaken it's almost the big number 5 right (wink wink).
> 
> Huge congrats on the success of the store.


Thanks Zain  Yep indeed, 5 years and loving every day


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 9, 2020)

Just an update guys. We do have the MoYu AoChuang WR M on pre-order. 
Its been up for a few days now and it's will be released in the next week or two! Be sure to get your pre-order in soon 

>> *Pre-Order MoYu AoChuang WR M* <<

We've also been updating our website based on some recent survey results 
With well over 100 posts we're super busy working through them all!

If you fancy helping us out and spending 2 minutes of your time filling out and super exciting survey (LOL) then >> *click here* <<

Thanks Guys, and #HappyKewbing


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 21, 2020)

We have 4 full boxes of AoChuang WR M 5x5s ready to be shipped! All pre orders will ship today/tomorrow as we have so many and very little hours in the day! 



Available Now: wohooooo








MoYu AoChuang WR M 5x5


Purchase the MoYu AoChuang WR M 5x5 from KewbzUK - The #1 speed cube shop in the UK. FREE delivery and Express shipping from our UK warehouse. Check out our full range of other 5x5 speed cubes.




bit.ly


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 26, 2020)

We've just added A LOT of cubes to our Pre-Owned section guys. These are great puzzles that have previous been owned by collectors/cubers. There are some great deals in there. We even had an old plastic DaYan 2x2 a few weeks back which sold within 5 minutes of being listed!!! :O









Pre-Owned Puzzles







www.kewbz.co.uk





We are currently adding descriptions to some of these products but if you want any info just let us know by emailing or Facebooking us


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 26, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> We've just added A LOT of cubes to our Pre-Owned section guys. These are great puzzles that have previous been owned by collectors/cubers. There are some great deals in there. We even had an old plastic DaYan 2x2 a few weeks back which sold within 5 minutes of being listed!!! :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Luke, could you respond to my Discord PM? Thanks


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 26, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Hey Luke, could you respond to my Discord PM? Thanks


Sure  1 second


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 26, 2020)

To everybody that filled out our survery, Thank you so much!
We had hundreds of responses and we are working our way through them. 

We've implemented a "View All Products" link the navbar which was asked for on several occasions. (this can be found under the "Other" tab on the navbar). We are currently working on updating our variant options and how SOLD OUT products display on the site to make ti easier for you guys to see what is in/out of stock.

We are also updating our KewbzTrainer application for iOS again (sorry about the delay) and we are working on 2x2 EG guides!

Ahh, also, we are working on our KewbzTimer again https://kewbztimer.co.uk/ It allows you to select the actual cube you are using and compare them after you have enough data inputted.

I'll post other updates soon.

Best Regards
Luke


----------



## ProStar (May 26, 2020)

Why is there a KewbzUK banner when I click on "Forums"? Did you guys sponsor SpeedSolving or something?


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why is there a KewbzUK banner when I click on "Forums"? Did you guys sponsor SpeedSolving or something?


What banner? I think your device needs to be updated or something, or maybe you’re going insane, seeing things!


Oh yeah, thats weird, only just noticed it.


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why is there a KewbzUK banner when I click on "Forums"? Did you guys sponsor SpeedSolving or something?


We've always been close with Speedsolving.com, we write their monthly newsletters too 
But yes is the answer to your question. There is indeed a banner on the Forum pages.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 1, 2020)

#Kewberz,

YJ MGC2 Elite and MGC 4x4 are up for Pre-Order!
We should receive these within the week and will endeavour to ship the same day we receive them


----------



## Speedcubestore.co.uk fake (Jun 1, 2020)

hey kewbz uk 

I bought a cube on 24th may 2020, and I bought a gan 356 air sm, lube, a cube cover, and a yuxin timer and mat.

I would recommend kewbzuk for any uk cubers. but can you get gan stickers in stock? I've had to buy them of thecubicle


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Speedcubestore.co.uk fake said:


> hey kewbz uk
> 
> I bought a cube on 24th may 2020, and I bought a gan 356 air sm, lube, a cube cover, and a yuxin timer and mat.
> 
> I would recommend kewbzuk for any uk cubers. but can you get gan stickers in stock? I've had to buy them of thecubicle


No if you live in the UK you should buy from Speedcubestore.co.uk 

/s


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> No if you live in the UK you should buy from Speedcubestore.co.uk
> 
> /s


:L For some reason they link to us and recommend us. We're not complaining haha


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 1, 2020)

But seriously guys. There are ALOT of websites that appear to be based in the UK (using .co.uk domains). 
Please be careful when shopping online for cubes/puzzles as we have emails every single day (no lie) about customers getting fooled by these websites.

Always check online reviews and TrustPilot. 
(for anybody reading this and that has not heard of KewbzUK before please do also check our rating here).



^^ VERY PROUD OF THIS ^^ 
  

Stay Safe,
#HappyKewbing


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 2, 2020)

I got scared yesterday when I clicked on KewbzUK and it said that the domain didn’t exist, but all good now


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 2, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I got scared yesterday when I clicked on KewbzUK and it said that the domain didn’t exist, but all good now


It was definitely offline for longer than we anticipated haha! It's okay. We're busier than ever and not going anywhere!


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 3, 2020)

YJ MGC 2 Elite & YJ MGC 4x4 should be here tomorrow or Friday, cubers.
We've also got a huge assortment of magnets coming in (3x1mm, 4x1mm, 5x1mm and lots of other exciting stuff).


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 4, 2020)

Super pleased to announce that you can now pick up the all new YJ MGC 4x4 and MGC2 Elite from KewbzUK
 YJ MGC 4x4 M is NOW IN STOCK 
 And so is the highly anticipated YJ MGC2 Elite 

ps. First UK based speed cube store to actually have these in stock at our warehouse ^^ 
(we like making a big deal about this as everybody wants the latest cubes ASAP)


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 4, 2020)

https://discord.gg/XnUcyjq


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey cubers, MoYu Magnetic Cube’s will be in stock very soon. We haven’t put up a pre-order as we have hundreds coming in  there will be plenty to go around.

UPDATE: Should be here by the end of the week


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 10, 2020)

These are really nice!!!!
Now in stock


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 10, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> View attachment 12521
> These are really nice!!!!
> Now in stock


:O only £10, going to smash the Stackmat Timer right out of the park, unless it turns out to have some obvious and big issue. I remember getting the Stackmat for like 3 triple the price.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> :O only £10, going to smash the Stackmat Timer right out of the park, unless it turns out to have some obvious and big issue. I remember getting the Stackmat for like 3 triple the price.


Exactly!!! its amazing! been testing it over the past day and its really good


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 12, 2020)

Yesterday we took delivery of the very first batch of MoYu MeiLong M's.
These are the first ones to arrive in the UK and are available to purchase 

MoYu MeiLong 2x2 M
MoYu MeiLong 3x3 M
MoYu MeiLong 4x4 M
MoYu MeiLong 5x5 M


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 13, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> Yesterday we took delivery of the very first batch of MoYu MeiLong M's.
> These are the first ones to arrive in the UK and are available to purchase
> 
> MoYu MeiLong 2x2 M
> ...


‍facepalm I just magnetized my meilong yesterday


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> ‍facepalm I just magnetized my meilong yesterday


Well, hand magnetising is more cost-effective than ordering a new cube with the magnets again.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 14, 2020)

^^ He has a point 
But a new cube is always good, Right? 

Anyway, we just released a video showcasing these new puzzles.




 (if you haven't seen it yet)  

They're really good for the price!!!


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 23, 2020)

Hey Guys, 

Just a little update, The GAN 356 Air M and the brand new MoYu MF3RS3 M 2020 edition will be in stock within the next couple of days.
We also have some other neat little additions to our website so stay tuned for that! 

We're super excited to get these in stock, Pre-Orders have been really busy on these 2 bad boys so make sure you're quick!


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks Luke!


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 23, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Well, hand magnetising is more cost-effective than ordering a new cube with the magnets again.


Unless you use the magnet kit from a certain cube store in New York, in which case it was two dollars more expensive to magnetize it myself


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 24, 2020)

We received our GAN 356 Air M this morning and they're already nearly sold out! We never anticipated the new GAN cube to be so popular!!!!
If you're looking to purchase one, be quick!!!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 24, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> We received our GAN 356 Air M this morning and they're already nearly sold out! We never anticipated the new GAN cube to be so popular!!!!
> If you're looking to purchase one, be quick!!!


Well wasn’t that unexpected


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 26, 2020)

We've also added some new magnets to our range of kits 

We now stock:

3x1 N48
4x1 N48
4x1 N35
4x1.5 N48
4 x 2 N48
5x1 N48
We will be adding ALOT more magnets in the coming weeks and months. Stay tuned, we're super excited to see how far we can take this!
View our full range here


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jul 4, 2020)

PRE-ORDER UPDATE 

We’re super hyped to have the all new QiYi Bell Pyraminx V2 M up for pre-order as we have literally had emails everyday since rumours of its release starting surfacing online.

https://www.kewbz.co.uk/products/qiyi-x-man-bell-pyraminx-v2-m



We expect to have this in stock and ready to ship around mid July. As for all pre-orders, delays are possible.

We expect these to be very good sellers so Pre-orderyours ASAP!


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jul 6, 2020)

We're the first UK Based Speed Cube store to off the ALL NEW *ShengShou Magnetic Clock*.
We expect these to ship around 15th-20th of July.

At only £6.99 (for a limited time) these are certainly going to be a big deal to all Clock enthusiasts.
Shop Now: https://www.kewbz.co.uk/products/shengshou-clock-m


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jul 11, 2020)

Hey All, Update on the ShengShou Clocks and new XMan Bell Pyraminx V2 M. 

Both of these will ship within the next couple of days we expect  We had a small shipment today of a few units which have been sent out to a couple of Pre-Orders. 
As soon as your Pre-Order has been shipped you will receive a shipping confirmation email to your phone number/email address


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 11, 2020)

No don’t tempt me



Spoiler



I already feel like I’m going to be buying these soon, I’m not really liking the concept of big cubes so that leaves events like Clock and Pyra up to try (though I may get something cheaper than the Bell V2)


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jul 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> No don’t tempt me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know you want to


----------



## Jam88 (Jul 12, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> You know you want to


Salesmanship


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey Cubers, we've been a little bit quite recently and that's because we're in the process of moving 

We're hoping to have the move complete within the next month and then it'll be full steam ahead, Wohooo.

Anyway, for now, we are pleased to announce that we have the all-new QiYi Timer on Pre-order  
We expect these to ship very early next week (3rd/4th August).

Pre-Order a QiYi Timer


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi. I am a new cuber in Northern Ireland.Buying from you was the first non-amazon speed cube purchase ( RS3 2020 + MS Pyraminx), and I really liked the service and prices. I also plan on buying a QiYi Timer from you soon.


Ordered It


----------



## Luke Terzich (Aug 26, 2020)

Cubers! 

QiYi Clock is on PRE-ORDER and the cheapest in the UK at only £23.50
We've placed our order with QiYi and we expect to have these in stock ASAP.

Also available to Pre-order is the brand new and highly anticipated MGC 7x7 :O

Pre-order Now


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 26, 2020)

Lol I just placed a £70 order after selling some gamecube games at cex


----------



## Luke Terzich (Aug 31, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Lol I just placed a £70 order after selling some gamecube games at cex


YOU, are a legend! 

#gameKewbz


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 1, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> YOU, are a legend!
> 
> #gameKewbz



Thanks! Do you still accept sponsorship applications? (Will go to some comps next year, since a comp is usually a requirement)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 1, 2020)

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0855/0152/files/KewbzUKSponsor.pdf?129&fbclid=IwAR3S6AE5VmhVfGpUMUfNI5siN8hq9mLSXNBMFjFjzbyTOBugX-QZZs199PM


How high is a ‘high level of ability’ and how many ‘regular viewers’ is developed?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 1, 2020)

Oof since I'm irish


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 1, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Oof since I'm irish


That’s probably close enough.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> That’s probably close enough.



Hope it is. Live in Northern Ireland, so i am part of the UK, but i could only go to irish comps.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 1, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Hope it is. Live in Northern Ireland, so i am part of the UK, but i could only go to irish comps.


I mean speedcubing.org sponsors Micah and Owen Morrison who live in America


----------



## Luke Terzich (Sep 5, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Hope it is. Live in Northern Ireland, so i am part of the UK, but i could only go to irish comps.


Hey, sorry for the delay, we've been super busy moving warehouse!

We will be looking for Irish sponsors soon  
What is your WCA profile link?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 5, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> Hey, sorry for the delay, we've been super busy moving warehouse!
> 
> We will be looking for Irish sponsors soon
> What is your WCA profile link?



I haven't been to any comps yet, do plan on going to Irish nationals 2021 if on.
I just wanted to know if I could apply to be sponsored in the future since I love your service


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 5, 2020)

@Luke Terzich
what kind of results in comps/ subs/views are you looking for?
I have only ever ordered from KewbzUK and DailyPuzzles(once). But KewbzUK is the best!
For ref:




and 




are my two KewbzUK unboxings!


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 9, 2020)

Why don't you have a premium service? I think that it would be really nice.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 9, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Why don't you have a premium service? I think that it would be really nice.


They did, but the lubes ran out of stock for a while (and they might have discontinued)?


----------



## Luke Terzich (Sep 12, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Why don't you have a premium service? I think that it would be really nice.



We did, we were just moving warehouse and its been crazy busy! With COVID too it messed ALOT of things up like our Imperium range (premium range) 

They'll be back soon


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 13, 2020)

oooh you're in the new warehouse


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 13, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> We did, we were just moving warehouse and its been crazy busy! With COVID too it messed ALOT of things up like our Imperium range (premium range)
> 
> They'll be back soon



Is the move complete now? If so, hopefully you will be restocking soon?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 13, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Is the move complete now? If so, hopefully you will be restocking soon?



yea they're just doing a stock check now


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 19, 2020)

ordered a yupo v2 m and a meilong 4x4m yesterday. 

thinking the yupo will be better than my little magic 

just want a non-rubiks 4x4 as well


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 19, 2020)

I prefer Little Magic's for most big cubes.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 19, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> I prefer Little Magic's for most big cubes.



it's just that i heard the magnets don't make a big difference, and that the meilong is generally better than the little magic

Also, meilong's cheaper, but damn the 6x6 and 7x7 are BAAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 19, 2020)

IMO size is as much a factor on big cubes, as magnets. You're probably not going to speedsolve them much, as pops tend to be an issue, so it's a good idea to get a cube you're comfortable handling


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 19, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> IMO size is as much a factor on big cubes, as magnets. You're probably not going to speedsolve them much, as pops tend to be an issue, so it's a good idea to get a cube you're comfortable handling



Yea, meilong sounds like a better size for me


----------



## Luke Terzich (Sep 22, 2020)

#Kewberz

We expect our GAN Pyraminx pre-ordes in stock any day now. They're selling incredibly fast so just be sure to get your pre-order in if your wanting to be one of the first in the UK to have one 

Links Below: 
GAN Pyraminx (Standard)
GAN Pyraminx (Explorer)
GAN Pyraminx (Enhanced)

*Whats the difference?*
Gan Pyraminx Standard - The Standard version of the new GAN Pyraminx features a full magnetic core-edge magnet system and one set of GES nuts which are pre-installed.

GAN Pyraminx Explorer - The Explorer Pyraminx features a core-edge magnet system as above, but also includes additional Y/P/B GES nuts.

GAN Pyraminx Enhanced - This top of the range Pyraminx includes all of the above with the added bonus of additional magnetic pieces.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Sep 24, 2020)

**GAN PYRAMINX UPDATE**

All versions of our GAN Pyraminx are in the process of shipping to all pre-order customers


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 24, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> **GAN PYRAMINX UPDATE**
> 
> All versions of our GAN Pyraminx are in the process of shipping to all pre-order customers
> 
> View attachment 13505


that was fast


AND WHY THE FRICK IS ONE OF THEM SIDEWAYS AND ANOTHER ONE FACING THE BACK AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Luke Terzich (Sep 24, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> that was fast
> 
> 
> AND WHY THE FRICK IS ONE OF THEM SIDEWAYS AND ANOTHER ONE FACING THE BACK AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


It really hurt my OCD too


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 26, 2020)

@Luke Terzich aight so if i wanted a slight upgrade to my *BROKEN* 5x5 Little magic, should i Get an MGC or a GTS M?



btw if they don't do that Irish championships in 2021 i will cry cause I cant be sponsored.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Sep 26, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> @Luke Terzich aight so if i wanted a slight upgrade to my *BROKEN* 5x5 Little magic, should i Get an MGC or a GTS M?
> 
> 
> 
> btw if they don't do that Irish championships in 2021 i will cry cause I cant be sponsored.


The MGC 5x5 is selling really well at the moment, more so than the GTS M. 
Depending on budget, the Valk 5?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 26, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> The MGC 5x5 is selling really well at the moment, more so than the GTS M.
> Depending on budget, the Valk 5?



na valk 5 waaaay out. can't even get the mgc now. poor.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 3, 2020)

Kewbz giveaway


----------



## Luke Terzich (Oct 5, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Kewbz giveaway


BOOM! 3 Cubes up for grabs!


----------



## Luke Terzich (Oct 5, 2020)

MoYu RS4 M is in stock and shipping guys!


----------



## Luke Terzich (Oct 8, 2020)

KewbzUK Shopping UPDATES  

We recently sent out a survey and received hundreds of responses. It was so popular in fact, that we've actually got jobs going into January!!!
We've been working on some super amazing things the past few weeks and we're finally ready to unveil it. 

The first thing we've been asked ALOT about is a Wishlist. 

You can share your wishlist with friends/family, especially useful for birthdays and Christmas 

Next on the list of exciting news is.... *drumroll*

*BACK IN STOCK NOTIFICATIONS!*
You asked and we delivered. 

If a product is out of stock you can quickly and easily sign up to receive updates when that product arrives back in stock.



Shop Now

If you have any other ideas you want to see implemented to make the whole shopping experience easier, please message us privately and let us know


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 9, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> KewbzUK Shopping UPDATES
> 
> We recently sent out a survey and received hundreds of responses. It was so popular in fact, that we've actually got jobs going into January!!!
> We've been working on some super amazing things the past few weeks and we're finally ready to unveil it.
> ...


Amazing! KewbzUK is probably one of the best cube stores for listening to recommendations from the community!


----------



## ketchupcuber (Oct 9, 2020)

do you have any idea when the gan 11 will be on pre order


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 9, 2020)

ketchupcuber said:


> do you have any idea when the gan 11 will be on pre order



its on already......


----------



## Luke Terzich (Oct 9, 2020)

ketchupcuber said:


> do you have any idea when the gan 11 will be on pre order


About 2 Weeks ago  

Heres a link


----------



## Luke Terzich (Oct 17, 2020)

RS2 M is available for pre-order guys. 
Should be with us on Monday


----------



## Luke Terzich (Oct 19, 2020)

R2M is now in stock and shipping 
All pre-orders have already been shipped 

First thoughts - Low grip, Strong magnets, cheap and good 

View on store


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 19, 2020)

Luke Terzich said:


> R2M is now in stock and shipping
> All pre-orders have already been shipped
> 
> First thoughts - Low grip, Strong magnets, cheap and good
> ...


Better or worse than the MGC Elite 2x2?


----------



## Luke Terzich (Oct 19, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Better or worse than the MGC Elite 2x2?


Will do a comparison video tomorrow if we get time


----------



## Luke Terzich (Nov 7, 2020)

ALL Pre-orders of the GAN 11 M Pro (standard exterior version) will ship on Monday and Tuesday guys.
It's been our busiest pre-order ever with hundreds to ship in both days. 

If you have pre-ordered a standard edition GAN 11 M Pro it will ship by Tuesday evening 

the UV and Soft edition will ship later on in November as they haven't been fully released yet.

#CANTWAIT


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 14, 2020)

@Luke Terzich When will the Gan 11 M Pro primary internals standard be back in stock? I really wanted to order it but had to save up and now it's out of stock


----------



## Luke Terzich (Nov 17, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> @Luke Terzich When will the Gan 11 M Pro primary internals standard be back in stock? I really wanted to order it but had to save up and now it's out of stock


its back in stock now buddy


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 23, 2020)

Can you try and get the YLM 9x9 in stock before Christmas? A friend really wants it. 
Thanks for running the best cube store. 
Jam88


----------



## Luke Terzich (Nov 30, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Can you try and get the YLM 9x9 in stock before Christmas? A friend really wants it.
> Thanks for running the best cube store.
> Jam88


Of course  
And thank you so much!

We love feedback, especially comments like this


----------



## Luke Terzich (Nov 30, 2020)

We now have the all new YJ ZhiLong 3x3-5x5 Mini cubes in stock and boy are they popular! 
---
ZhiLong 3M - https://www.kewbz.co.uk/products/yj-zhilong-mini-3x3-m
ZhiLong 4M - https://www.kewbz.co.uk/products/yj-zhilong-mini-4x4-m
ZhiLong 5M - https://www.kewbz.co.uk/products/yj-zhilong-mini-5x5-m
---
We have plenty in stock ready for Christmas and will start shipping tomorrow (1st December)


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jan 11, 2021)

A little near year update




We made it through 2020 and we've come out stronger than ever before in 2021.
---
During the end of 2020 we decided to invest heavily in improving our customers experience.

We've gone through every single page of our website, every single image (that was painstaking) and we've optimised everything that we possibly can, to ensure page load times are as quick as they can possibly be.
---
In this busy world we live in, nobody wants' to be waiting for a webpage to load, I mean, a little suspense is good, but when does suspense become annoyance?
---
We've reduced our page load times by a huge 30% and we still have a way to go.

Thank you all for being amazing and sticking with us through 2020 and we hope our puzzles kept you all sane (whilst also driving you insane trying to solve them).

Here's to an amazing 2021




- The KewbzUK Team


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jan 12, 2021)

➡➡ https://www.kewbz.co.uk/blogs/tips-tricks/january-2021-survey


It's the start of a new year and what better way to start than an improvement survey.
--- 
The survey should take no longer than 5 minutes and will give us a good outline on points we need to improve upon this year.
--- 
We did our last survey back in October and it was a huge success. We acted on many points and brought in some new features such as the "Wishlist" and "Back in stock" notifier.
---
We would be super grateful to anybody who takes the time to fill out the survey, it's quick and simple and unlike many other companies, we personally read every single comment and take all critiques/advice/feedback on board. 

➡➡ https://www.kewbz.co.uk/blogs/tips-tricks/january-2021-survey


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jan 19, 2021)

The MsCube MS3 V1 M (standard and Enhanced) is now available to pre-order on our website. We're super excited to get these and can't wait to try one! 

Please note: This is a pre-order and we aim to ship this towards end of next week or sooner.
As with all pre-orders, delays may occur.


----------



## SHualong (Jan 22, 2021)

Just wondering, is KewbzUK thinking of stocking that Cubelab 1cm cube?


----------



## Luke Terzich (Mar 10, 2021)

SHualong said:


> Just wondering, is KewbzUK thinking of stocking that Cubelab 1cm cube?


Its in stock  We've had it for a few days now but due to how busy we've been we haven't had a chance to even get a good photo for social media and advertising yet :O 

Available in 3 colours : Blue / Black / Pink


----------



## Luke Terzich (Mar 18, 2021)

BIG THINGS COMING SOON


----------



## Luke Terzich (Mar 19, 2021)

Hey Guys, 

We've had a lot of messages regarding SCS lube and why it has been out of stock for so long. 
I believe SCS is running low of all lubricants and having delays with the manufacturing of the lube. We've been trying to place a wholesale order since January. Hopefully there will be an update soon and we can continue to supply our amazing UK/EU customers with SCS lubes


----------



## Luke Terzich (Mar 23, 2021)

Hey Cubers, 

We just wanted to give you guys a little update on our current works. We are currently in the process of redesigning our website to be easier to navigate, more aesthetical and just an overall more enjoyable shopping experience. 

We're super excited already and cant wait to share what we've been working on! 

Hopefully, we will be ready for deployment later this week.

- The KewbzUK Team


----------



## Luke Terzich (Mar 23, 2021)

*BACK IN STOCK (wohooooo)*
We currently only have the 5cc in stock but more sizes will follow soon!


----------



## Luke Terzich (Mar 25, 2021)

Hey Guys, 
Just a little website redesign update for you  

We're adding lots of cool new features that we think you'll just LOVE! 
From now on

Products will be easier to find with an improved menu experience
Out of stock products will be shown at the very end of the collection pages
We've removed the "Quick View" button on all collection pages as it wasn't really utilised
Updated colours for a more aesthetic experience. 
Discontinued products will in time show their successor
A cleaner UI and graphic interface
New In / Sale Items / Pre-orders / Out of stock products now more visible
And a few more changes which we're still working on 
This update is HUGE, whilst we've kept the same layout (kind of) of the website, the font/colours/some elements, have all been completely overhauled. 

We look forward to seeing it live and hearing your feedback 








KewbzUK | The U.K #1 Cube Store - Specialist Speed Cubes & Cube Lube


KewbzUK are the most trusted, UK-Based speed cube Shop specialising in Cube Lube, Twisty Puzzles, Rubik's Cubes and Custom Cube Stickers. Now stocking the brand new Valk 3 Elite and GAN 356 XS. Shop Now.




www.kewbz.co.uk





- Luke & The KewbzUK Team


----------



## Luke Terzich (Apr 3, 2021)

CUBERSSSSSSSS!!!

Our re-designed website has been live for a few days now. We've received great feedback from lots of people via emails we've been sending out. 
I wondered if I could ask you guys for your thoughts on it? 

We're all cubers here and it would be great to get some feedback from actual cubers on what they think of the layout/functionality of the new suite 
Let us know by replying to this comment (or just PM me if you fancy)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 3, 2021)

Luke Terzich said:


> CUBERSSSSSSSS!!!
> 
> Our re-designed website has been live for a few days now. We've received great feedback from lots of people via emails we've been sending out.
> I wondered if I could ask you guys for your thoughts on it?
> ...


Looks just fine imo


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Apr 3, 2021)

Luke Terzich said:


> CUBERSSSSSSSS!!!
> 
> Our re-designed website has been live for a few days now. We've received great feedback from lots of people via emails we've been sending out.
> I wondered if I could ask you guys for your thoughts on it?
> ...


The system that automatically puts out of stock products to the bottom is really useful.


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 4, 2021)

X-Man Ambition 4x4 & DaYan ZhanChi Pro M Update

We will be starting to ship our pre-orders today and tomorrow! 
If you haven't pre-ordered yet then no need to worry. We have plenty coming in but don't leave it too late 
The rate our pre-orders have been selling we're not to sure how long they will stay in stock!


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 8, 2021)

Hey all, 

Head on over to our Instagram account and enter our giveaway for the brand new X-Man Ambition 4x4!


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 10, 2021)

*GAN 11 M DUO*

We are expecting the GAN 11 M Duo to be in stock today. All pre-orders will be shipped today and tomorrow.
We also have some more MGC 5x5 stickerless and MGC 6x6 stickerless coming back into stock 

If you haven't pre-ordered the GAN 11 M Duo yet be sure to jump on over to the website today as we have a pre-order sale on and you wont find it cheaper anywhere else in the UK ​


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 11, 2021)

Lots of new stock has just been added to the website including the brilliant FanXin Dinosaurs, new QiYi Neon 2x2/3x3, Klotski 6x6 and 7x7 and more....
GANi Carry and GAN Timer will be available soon


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 13, 2021)

So QiYi are soon to discontinue all of the Valk line of puzzles. The next QiYi high-end line of puzzles are the XMD series. Hopefully these will be released in June and samples will be in shortly


----------



## Luke Terzich (May 14, 2021)

GAN UV & Soft Texture will be back in stock in the next few days and we're super excited! 



Have you seen our brand new 'Coming Soon' section on our website? It's mint!


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 2, 2021)

YJ MGC Square-1 and X-Man Tornado V2 M are now in stock! Wohoooo. 
 

There are plenty to go around, but order one today and receive free bragging rights of being one of the first in the UK with these brand new puzzles


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 4, 2021)

Who wants a Tornado V2 M giveaway? Comment below and let me know


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 4, 2021)

Luke Terzich said:


> Who wants a Tornado V2 M giveaway? Comment below and let me know


That would be cool, if so you should utilise the discord and youtube too


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 4, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> That would be cool, if so you should utilise the discord and youtube too


For some reason we can't login to our Discord server! I have no idea how that's been going recently! But good idea!
Same with YouTube!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 4, 2021)

Luke Terzich said:


> For some reason we can't login to our Discord server! I have no idea how that's been going recently! But good idea!
> Same with YouTube!


Still quite active (the discord server)


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 10, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Still quite active (the discord server)


Glad to hear  
iIl sort that out this week and get back on it.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jun 10, 2021)

Enter our ZhanChi Pro M Giveaway on Instagram 



To enter just post a photo of your cube collection on Instagram with #kewbzuk <3


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jul 3, 2021)

Hey all,

UPDATE: WeiLong WR M '21 should be in stock come Monday (5th July) along with the GAN Smart Timers (Silver/Black - Red to follow)

We've just added some great wooden puzzles to our website - The ROKR collection.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jul 6, 2021)

MGC Square-1 - In stock ✔
X-Man Tornado - In Stock ✔
GANi Carry - In Stock ✔
WeiLong WR M 2021 - In stock ✔

We are the only UK store where you can purchase all of the above puzzles and have them in yours hands by tomorrow


----------



## Luke Terzich (Aug 27, 2021)

11 designs coming soon to KewbzUK.
We will be doing some giveaways and early bird offers on these when we get them 

What do you think?


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 27, 2021)

Luke Terzich said:


> 11 designs coming soon to KewbzUK.
> We will be doing some giveaways and early bird offers on these when we get them
> 
> What do you think?
> ...


I like the quote. Live. Breathe. Cube....
I wish there were more stores in nz making custom mats like this. Oh well.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Aug 27, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I like the quote. Live. Breathe. Cube....
> I wish there were more stores in nz making custom mats like this. Oh well.


Thank you!! 
Damnnn that's a shame. Maybe reach out to them?


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 27, 2021)

Luke Terzich said:


> 11 designs coming soon to KewbzUK.
> We will be doing some giveaways and early bird offers on these when we get them
> 
> What do you think?
> ...


I like the second one. The first has kinda unreadable writing and is so vibrant it’s easy to get confused with it and the cube IMO.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 28, 2021)

Luke Terzich said:


> 11 designs coming soon to KewbzUK.
> We will be doing some giveaways and early bird offers on these when we get them
> 
> What do you think?
> ...


This one is just *Chef's Kiss*


----------



## Luke Terzich (Sep 18, 2021)

Not sure who else has these in stock already, but WE DOOOOOO! 
Grab the brand new MoYu RS3M 2021 MagLev today! - Only £13.99!


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 18, 2021)

Holy moly, I don't think these are even in India yet! Super hyped for this!


----------



## Luke Terzich (Sep 21, 2021)

They're nearly ready 
What's your favourite?


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 21, 2021)

Luke Terzich said:


> They're nearly ready
> What's your favourite?


I like the top right one


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 21, 2021)

3rd row, last one to the right. So clean and minimalistic.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Sep 21, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> I like the top right one


I love that one. Probably my fav, apart from the rainbow one, cant choose xD
Eventually will be available in different sizes but for now, we only have them in 1 size.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 21, 2021)

Luke Terzich said:


> They're nearly ready
> What's your favourite?


Gorgeous.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jan 22, 2022)

Just wanted to leave these here incase anybody missed them 

New ShengShou Clocks


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jul 5, 2022)

Hey guys, we've just revamped our navigation and added a new 'BLOGS' page which we will be added to little and often! 


We've also just released some lovely limited edition Aqua that will give your puzzle a burst of speed with a scent of either Blueberry, Strawberry, Lemon or Green Apple. A little silly but they do sure smell amazing xD


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jul 6, 2022)

We didn't realise quite how early we received the RS Pyraminx  Had them in stock for nearly a week now and they're shooting off the shelves.
Be the first to try the latest addition to the RS line of puzzles 

 

 MFJS RS Pyraminx M 
 MFJS RS Pyraminx Maglev


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jul 20, 2022)

Was speaking to a colour blind cuber not long ago and I decided to do some research and try to understand how they saw the majesty that is the 'cube'... Long story short, I wrote a blog on it. 

Worth a little read if you've got some spare time and ever wondered what a colour blind cuber saw when solving.
 Colour Blind & Cubing


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jul 22, 2022)

Could the new MonsterGO EDU be the new RS3M? 🫢


Shop MonsterGO EDU


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jul 27, 2022)

Okay, this may be a little boring for some but for us it's SUPER EXCITING!
As many of you may know, we are massive on being as eco-friendly and kind to our planet as possible. 

We've now partnered with DPD and are just negotiating some great rates. (more below)




 DPD App
 99.7% next-day delivery rate
 2,000+ electric vehicles
 Monday to Sunday delivery service
 Freedom to update/change your delivery even after it's left our warehouse
 #1 courier in the UK

If you want to read a little more about how green DPD are then check out this link

P.S Whilst this is a premium service we're hoping there won't be much price difference between our current Tracked 24 delivery service from Royal Mail and our new DPD service. Bearing in mind that our Tracked 24 service from Royal Mail is actually a 1-2 day service and doesn't carry the same 99.7% next dat delivery rate that DPD does 🫢


----------



## Luke Terzich (Sep 7, 2022)

-- UPDATE --

Finally pleased to say that whilst our other warehouse is being built we have managed to secure another temporary one which is twice the size of our current one. We should be ready to move in October 1st. 

Our new warehouse allows us to hold 2.75X the amount of stock we can currently hold. 
NO MORE LOW STOCK!


----------



## Luke Terzich (Sep 23, 2022)

the new Tornado V3 M is rather photogenic 
In stock now and shipping

 Shop Now


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 23, 2022)

The watermark and white space background make it much less appealing to look at. There's definitely potential though!

I also find it interesting that the edges are ever so slightly shorter than the corners.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Sep 23, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> The watermark and white space background make it much less appealing to look at. There's definitely potential though!
> 
> I also find it interesting that the edges are ever so slightly shorter than the corners.
> View attachment 20805


Very true xD
It may be due to the background removal process. Ill measure one!


----------



## roconnor1994 (Sep 28, 2022)

Hey, just sent a form in to request a spare corner centre piece for my YJ MGC 5x5. Any idea of an average of the time it takes to get back? Im going to be away from friday-sunday and probably wont have internet access, so I just wanted to check if it tends to be short enough


----------



## Luke Terzich (Sep 28, 2022)

roconnor1994 said:


> Hey, just sent a form in to request a spare corner centre piece for my YJ MGC 5x5. Any idea of an average of the time it takes to get back? Im going to be away from friday-sunday and probably wont have internet access, so I just wanted to check if it tends to be short enough


Hey hey!
I’ll get Hollie on that as soon as possible. We have next day delivery which should get to you Friday as it would be shipped tomorrow but that’s a little pricey at 5.99 for a single piece!!

your not by any chance going to Stevenage comp this weekend as we will be there with a stall and could bring it along with us?


----------



## roconnor1994 (Sep 28, 2022)

Luke Terzich said:


> Hey hey!
> I’ll get Hollie on that as soon as possible. We have next day delivery which should get to you Friday as it would be shipped tomorrow but that’s a little pricey at 5.99 for a single piece!!
> 
> your not by any chance going to Stevenage comp this weekend as we will be there with a stall and could bring it along with us?


i would be okay with it coming later, i just wanted to know if i would be able to get confirmation of the piece before friday, but if it means a lower cost for shipping then im perfectly okay with waiting 

unfortunately no, i have an audio engineering residential which should be fun anyway


----------

